# Re-use of pouches?



## tsf7637 (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi just wondered whether people reuse their pouches, as I have used the same pouch for many many bandsets now and it shoots fine, but they are so cheap and common that surely some must replace them every band set? Thanks!


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

I reuse pouches until they fail. Some of my Supersure pouches that I use for hunting are 3 years old...very well broke in

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## jazz (May 15, 2012)

I reuse my pouches most of the times when the leather is strong;

if the leather is weak then it tends to stretch and get this worn-out, stretched look, then I do not do it.

cheers,

jazz


----------



## NattyShotz (Jul 15, 2017)

I've been reusing mine. 'Roo leather is strong stuff! You can get a pound of scrap roo leather from ebay for $20. Or you can buy the precision cut roo pouches from simple shot for $2 a piece.

Sent from my Z812 using Tapatalk


----------



## I like rubber (Jun 12, 2017)

I reuse my pouches


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

Reuse.

Unless they're stretched out of logical shape or appear they'll break soon. Down to the user's deduction there...

Supersure are amazing. Will last years as MW mentions. Roo also holds up incredibly well for multiple bandsets (Check Wasp (best value in the UK I'd recon) for those 'fine grain' he sells in the UK like £3.50 for 3 - also their fibre pouches seem to be getting good reviews).


----------



## tsf7637 (Aug 17, 2017)

Yeah I've looked at wasp and they seem good for the money- I might order a uniphoxx too soon they have great reviews


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I have the UP and DW - both are awesome. For the money as made locally - they're insanely good value.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Not all pouches are created equal. Buy a quality pouch and it will last many many bandsets.


----------



## romanljc (May 26, 2014)

If it shoots good I reband same pouch over and over again untill it breaks or stops shooting good


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Ibojoe said:


> Not all pouches are created equal. Buy a quality pouch and it will last many many bandsets.


I've thrown out and scrapped many pouches. I have yet to throw out or retire a SuperSure.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

I totally agree


----------



## Samurai Samoht (Apr 6, 2013)

Just like others have said, I reuse pouches until they start to tear or just don't seem to shoot well anymore. Pouches usually need to be broken in a little bit so I doubt hardly anyone would use a new pouch each time they made a bandset unless they were selling them.


----------



## Grandpa Pete (May 2, 2013)

If you have one that works well you should certainly reuse it.

GP


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

brucered said:


> Ibojoe said:
> 
> 
> > Not all pouches are created equal. Buy a quality pouch and it will last many many bandsets.
> ...


I had purchased one bad batch of Supersure pouches...they became delaminated and didn't last..once they started to come apart, the shots weren't tight anymore...but that was only a few pouches...
The ones I bought in 2014 are still going strong...not even stretched out yet....they are the only ones Ive ever used when hunting...I couldn't tell you how much game I got with them...well,I guess I could say I got ALL my game with them...lol...just don't have a number

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------

